# Mira Field Training Pictures and Video



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Those are GREAT still photos! I love the first one!

Hey, I think I know the gal with Kona. I can't think of her name, but we met at a field trial once and had a great time chatting about being the only two people there who were using positive methods in the field. Tell her Stephanie and Quiz said hello!

-S


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed this video of Mira, and the pictures too. You are doing a fantastic job with this girl!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Those are GREAT still photos! I love the first one!
> 
> Hey, I think I know the gal with Kona. I can't think of her name, but we met at a field trial once and had a great time chatting about being the only two people there who were using positive methods in the field. Tell her Stephanie and Quiz said hello!
> 
> -S


I would think that they are one in the same! Her name is Tammy and we are having fun training together. I will be sure to tell her you say hello!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I really enjoyed this video of Mira, and the pictures too. You are doing a fantastic job with this girl!


Thank you, we are having a lot of fun... And learning a lot in the process!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It,really,looks like she's having a lot of fun!!.
Really enjoy yr videos!.L


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are GREAT pictures and video. I am a cookie fiend when it comes to the obedience, but I have never used them in field work. I find the retrieve itself is the reward. What program are you using? I use Spencer's book but just today receive the Smartwork series. I can't wait to plug in and watch them.

What is the breeding on Mira? She is a cutie patootie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! The photos are wonderful! I'll have to go look at the video now.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Those are GREAT pictures and video. I am a cookie fiend when it comes to the obedience, but I have never used them in field work. I find the retrieve itself is the reward. What program are you using? I use Spencer's book but just today receive the Smartwork series. I can't wait to plug in and watch them.
> 
> What is the breeding on Mira? She is a cutie patootie.


Since I am basing my training on positive reinforcement, I have kinda been working my way through training on my own. I have used a lot from the book Motivational Training for the Field: Lorie C. Jolly. And once I get more into handling I will probably follow her steps.

I also really like Building a Retriever -- Drills and More by Carol F. Cassity. As it has lots of the drills to work on and what the point of each drill is.

But I have read a lot of conventional books, trying to find out what Mira needs to learn, while coming up with other ways to teach it. I have Smartwork for Retrievers Volume I: Basics and Transition by Evan Graham, FINISHED DOG- by Charles Jurney, The 10 Minute Retriever - John and Amy Dahl and The Working Retrievers by Tom Quinn.

We are still very new to all this.

Thank you! I think she is a cutie too, but I am partial!  Mira is out of FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet MH FDHF OS x Yaqui's Josie
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=286280


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Thank you! I think she is a cutie too, but I am partial!  Mira is out of FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet MH FDHF OS x Yaqui's Josie
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=286280


Well I guess that means we are related I co-own a Stanley Steamer girl who is out of a Bart daughter! I knew she looked familiar!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Well I guess that means we are related I co-own a Stanley Steamer girl who is out of a Bart daughter! I knew she looked familiar!


Yay! I love my little Bart girl. I have noticed with the Bart kids I have met it's easy to pick them out, they have a certain look...


----------

